# Is it a Bow? Xbow? Or? Fenris (Legolas bow)



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah, I’m interested in trying one out. Would it even be legal to hunt with? Can wait for purists heads to spin.






https://gogun.co/products/fenris-bow-magazine-limited-edition


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

What they think up these days. Would be fun to try it though


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Mar 6, 2019)

Did you order one yet?? I want to try it. But in all honesty it looks like it could be a great training tool.


----------

